# Von morgens bis nachmittags



## Vilaplana

¿Es correcto decir: *"Von morgens bis nachmittags"* cuando me refiero a: por las mañana hasta mediodía?
Por ejemplo: Estoy libre por las mañana hasta mediodía.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Vilaplana,

Yo diría _von morgens bis zum Nachmittag. _Sobre tu ejemplo no estoy muy seguro al final, esperemos un teutónico  a ver qué  nos dice.

PS. No te pierdas...


----------



## Liana

Los dos son correctos, aunque la sugerencia de Geviert me gusta más. 
Pero tengo una duda, no se traduce "hasta mediodía " con "bis zum Mittag/ bis mittags"?


----------



## jordi picarol

Liana said:


> Los dos son correctos, aunque la sugerencia de Geviert me gusta más.
> Pero tengo una duda, no se traduce "hasta mediodía " con "bis zum Mittag/ bis mittags"?


Liana,a mí me enseñaron que Mittag es mediodía y
Nachmittag tarde.¿No es así?
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Geviert

Liana said:


> Los dos son correctos, aunque la sugerencia de Geviert me gusta más.
> Pero tengo una duda, no se traduce "hasta mediodía " con "bis zum Mittag/ bis mittags"?



Vilaplana,

la observación de Liana es correcta: _bis zum Mittag_ sería más preciso. Aún si, claro, _in der Umgangsprache_ en general (incluyo Suiza y Westdeutschland), la gente entiende muchas veces _Nachmittag _cuando dices_ Mittag. _En otras palabras: si das una cita a un alemán dile mejor_: _um 12.00 Uhr_. _


----------



## Liana

jordi picarol said:


> Liana,a mí me enseñaron que Mittag es mediodía y
> Nachmittag tarde.¿No es así?
> Saludos
> Jordi



A mi me lo enseñaron así tambien, Jordi. Bueno, ahora todo está aclarado, es "Mittag/mittags".
Gracias Jordi y Geviert

Saludos 
Liana


----------



## GNK

Vilaplana said:


> ¿Es correcto decir: *"Von morgens bis nachmittags"* cuando me refiero a: por las mañana hasta mediodía?
> Por ejemplo: Estoy libre por las mañana hasta mediodía.


 
Mi propuesta: "hasta mediodía" --> "vormittags" oder "am Vormittag".

"von morgens bis nachmittags" wäre ein Zeitraum der über den Mittag hinausgeht, also länger dauert als "hasta mediodía".

Übersetzung des Beispiels: 
Estoy libre por las mañana hasta mediodía.
Ich bin vormittags frei. oder 
Ich bin frei von morgens bis mittags / bis zum Mittag.


Zwei zusätzliche Fragen:
1. Je nach beabsichtigter Aussage wäre auch möglich:
Ich *habe* vormittags frei.

2. No me está claro la construcción con "las" en plural y "mañana" en singular:
Estoy libre por *las mañana* hasta mediodía.

Es una simple falta de teclado o es intencionado.

Saludos


----------



## Geviert

> Estoy libre por las mañana hasta mediodía.
> Ich bin vormittags frei.


1. _Ich bin vormittags frei_ heißt auch estoy libre por las mañana*s* (jeden Vormittag). Wie kann man hier genauer unterscheiden? Por la mañana sería _ich bin am Vormittag frei_.(nicht unbedingt am jeden Vormittag). Oder?



> 2. No me está claro la construcción con "las" en plural y "mañana" en singular:
> Estoy libre por *las mañana* hasta mediodía.
> 
> Es una simple falta de teclado o es intencionado.


2. Nur einen Tippfehler würde ich sagen. Es könnte immerhin zweideutig sein. Sie meint, denke ich, _por las mañana*s *_(jeden Vormittag). So wieder die Frage nach Punkt 1.


----------



## jordi picarol

Gute Erklärung


----------

